# To get another bird or not to?



## bshel19 (Sep 28, 2012)

So I have a young cockatiel and I love her I've had her for a few months now and she's a sweetie, I play with her as much as I can and talk to her and whatnot but sometimes I'm afraid she gets more lonely than she should when I'm at school a lot and I feel bad. I'm considering getting a parakeet, maybe she'd like it and they could keep eachother company while I'm gone. It wouldn't just be for her of course, I love parakeets too, I've a had a couple of them before I got my cockatiel. But I've never had two different birds before. Bad idea? I know I would keep them in separate cages but could I let them interact if I am present? If it's okay to get one then when should I get it? Should I wait until my cockatiel is older or would that be too late?


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep in my mind that will be twice the maintenance... But tiels and parakeets (budgies) do just fine hangin out together.. Should be good company


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Budgies can often be aggressive towards cockatiels. I've heard stories of buggies bullying cockatiels away from food bowls and biting their feet. Although as long as they are caged separately and playtime is carefully monitored, it could be okay. Personally, I'd look at a second cockatiel if there is enough space, although they still may need to be caged separately if they don't get along. I'm sure there's plenty of people with both budgies and cockatiels here that will have helpful tips and positive stories to share


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Agreed with the above -- a second tiel would be a better choice. They're more likley to have compatible personalities and understand each other. Also, from my experience, a budgie will usually pick another bird as its object of interest/affection over a human, so the budgie may get obsessed with the tiel and want nothing to do with you.

However, I'm not saying it couldn't work if you really want a budgie. I think plenty of people have budgies and tiels that coexist just fine.


----------



## CaitlinT (Jan 21, 2011)

I would suggest another 'tiel just from the experience I've had - it's the best thing I ever did for my boy. I have two males and they are far from cuddly with each other, fact they often ignore one another or argue but they enjoy being a two. I noticed a huge change in my Lunar when I got Solar he was a lot less frightened by loud noises, more confident with new objects and stopped his screeching when I left the room. In general he seem more content, you hear people speak of birds getting a friend and not wanting people but from my two hand-reared boys i've had none of this, if anything they're less aggressive around strangers and not as needy.
If you can't get another 'tiel, a budgie would be better than nothing and you would probably find they get on very well. If they aren't good friends or even if they avoid each other, they will be much happier with another bird present. Just having that back-up and someone to call back will enrich their lives.
Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

We have two budgies and one tiel. We had budies for years and years and finally introduced a Tiel. They were afraid of him for about a year but now they all hang out together. 

They sleep in separate cages.


----------

